
Robotic thread is designed to slip through the brain's blood vessels - dnetesn
https://techxplore.com/news/2019-08-robotic-thread-brain-blood-vessels.html
======
yostrovs
It's not exactly robotic. It's a flexible magnetically manipulatable wire.
Robots require some kind of sensing and reacting loop.

~~~
PostOnce
" _Some college guys move coated wire with magnets_ " doesn't drum up
admissions and donations and buff the reputation, but " _MIT Engineers develop
magnetic soft-continuum thread-like robot with lubricating hydrogel skin_ "
does.

------
fzeroracer
I'm not gonna lie. The idea of doctors steering a thin cable through my brain
is one of nightmares.

But the fact that they're able to do so and save lives is a remarkable feat. I
can only hope that we can eventually make most strokes much less debilitating.

~~~
tomcam
Doctors just inserted a less-thin cable through… well, my copy of most men’s
favorite organ in order to get rid of a few kidney stones.

I walked out under my own power with some super-duper Ibuprofen. After 5 days
I was back to normal, no pain at all.

I’m not going to lie, if I have a choice between invasive brain surgery and
the thin cable, I’ll take the cable.

~~~
biggio
Your experience sounds much better. I had a stuck 6mm kidney stone removed
with laser under anaesthetic which after I had to walk around with a tube in
my ureter for 6 weeks.

------
winrid
I had a friend who recently suffered a heat stroke and had a ruptured vein in
his brain.

When I heard the doctors closed off the leak without opening his head I was
amazed.

~~~
malux85
Wow that is cool, how did they do it? Did they use a machine similar to that
in the article?

~~~
winrid
I think this was the mechanism:

[https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/neurology_neurosurgery/cente...](https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/neurology_neurosurgery/centers_clinics/aneurysm/treatment/aneurysm_endovascular_coiling.html)

They guide the wire by giving you a kind of "live" x-ray.

------
justinclift
Sounds like an interesting way to potentially deploy (nano) tech - through the
hollow tube - to targeted brain locations.

Maybe useful for future BMI development/integration.

------
aussieguy1234
Can I upload by brain yet?

